# Flame Box Elder flat top



## greenmtnguy (Jan 1, 2013)

A nice piece of Box Elder with a CA finish
[attachment=15558][attachment=15559]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2013)

Really nice finish on that pen... Nice job


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Really nice finish on that pen... Nice job



:whs:

that's gorgeous


----------



## healeydays (Jan 2, 2013)

greenmtnguy said:


> A nice piece of Box Elder with a CA finish


Wow, that wood pops. 

What is the pen kit you used?


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice, Very Very Nice.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 2, 2013)

What is the pen kit you used?
[/quote]

That is a Series 2000 flat top American


----------

